# I have a dream....but I need some help



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

My husband and I are just starting into this idea of homesteading and self suffient life style. Several years ago we purchased an old homestead which now is right inside of the city limits. We are growing a good deal of our own food and raising hens and selling eggs (like two dz a week). Sort of by accident we sold some produce during our garage sale last summer simply because we had pickeed some produce and my husband left that basket sitting on the porch and people asked how much? So I sold it for 25 cents a piece. It got me thinking....We already sell eggs we should sell whatever produce we have to spare that we can't preserve. Then the reality of the legal side occured to me. I bet I need permits and a tax license or some such thing. I don't really know where to begin who to ask. I live in Nebraska. Any thoughts or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I"d bet your local agricultural extension office can help you. I'm not sure about in NE but I know here in TX and OK these are the "go to" guys for ag related questions on permits and licenses.


----------

